# Support for Intro SCD diet! We need it!



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Several of us were slated to start the Introductor ySCD (Specific Carbohydrate Diet) diet on Monday morning - I thought we needed a place to chat and support for this insanity, out of the way of the other busy threads!

So I started this morning with scrambled eggs, apple cider and grape juice gelatin - also started my OmegaZymes from Garden of Life. Feeling good, not hungry yet. I have broiled fish, chicken broth w/chicken, and more gelatin scheduled for lunch, and broiled ground beef and more gelatin slated for dinner. My tactic is going to be to keep _very_ busy, trying to avoid the munchies, as well as the lethargic feeling I had when I did the Atkins diet (which this is reminding me of). I haven't read the book, and it's not scheduled to even ship to me until Wednesday (couldn't find it anywhere else







). I'm shooting for staying on intro through Wednesday night (but I'll call it a success of I stay on it even through Tuesday night), and moving into phase 1. I'm hoping to not budge from phase 1 (adding the seedless, cooked green beans and zucchini, as well as cooked spinish) until the book arrives. Adding those few veggies will make this a LOT more manageable, it think.

Others on this diet, are your symptoms GI that you can evaluate on a day-to-day basis? My issue is acne, and I fear that it will take days at each stage for me to determine if I can move onto the next stage. Not sure how to handle that.......


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello-

I started today-for me and my BF 25 month old DS.

My only symptoms are gas and bloating, not always and much improved since removing grains about a month ago. My DS, well, he has not slept well-ever-and his BM's are full of food and not formed. He had a very tough intro into this world and that is what I attribute most of his health issues to. That, and his veggie only mama









So, today, we woke up, I had enzymes and waitied an hour before scrambling eggs, eating some left over chicken and a small cup of broth. We are not doing dairy free at this time, so I had a small bowl of homemade 24 hour yogurt.

I have chicken soup in the crockpot, beef for dinner, with carrots on the side.

Question-did you heat the juice to make the gelatin? That is one thing we have not made yet.

My goal is Weds., as well. I have pears and apples for making sauce and another chicken ready to roast, squash waiting. I did SCD for a bit awhile ago but jumped right in with legal foods-let me tell you-the nut muffins/pancakes/treats are great! I am looking forward to Thursday just for some of that-but will take it slowly with DS.

I do not have the book yet either-looking to pecanbread for the stages to help me with the next step.

Have a good day! My older DS's are getting me out for a jog-that should pass some time-but make me hungry.....


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

In the beginning I just ate as I needed...it was alot of food, but after a week it evened out. What I liked most about it was that you never had to be hungry. I ate and ate and lost over 60 pounds!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not starting today but I am starting really soon, mind if I lurk along on the thread? Since I don't yet have the book I've been mostly just using the legal/illegal list and SCD recipes to cook, but I really feel I need to do the intro to start. I'm working on getting the foods made so I can start (chicken soup is in the crockpot!).


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Doing well-have a headache which I am guessing is die off-hopefully! My DS isn't eating much, but nursing a lot-so far, so good!

Chasym-welcome-make lots of soup-I am already running low-going to roast chicken #2 tomorrow! I do have three other kids helping me eat, too!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies. I really really am going to start this week








I've been on it off and on since January. At the beginning I was very tired, crabby, my dd nursed like crazy, and I was hungry all the time. Every time I've restarted it it was better. So now after a horrible weekendof eating I am ready to start this and stick to it. Have my yogurt in the oven now and tomorrow I will start the chicken and so hopefully by Wednesday morning we will be all set.

Oh and another thing I've learned is to always have snacks or meals planned for the whole day and maybe next day. Nothing worse than having die off symptoms, being so hungry and not having anything to eat!!

Stacy


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh forgot to mention to everyone to drink lots of water to flush the bad stuff out. And everyone recommends uping Vitamin C too.


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Stacy-how long do you plan to stay on the intro?

Snack recommendations? Yogurt and gelatin is what we have used today-any more ideas?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay, now Day 2.
Day 1 wasn't too bad - I made a very concious effort to stay really busy and get in that zone where eating is just functional. I was even able to go to bed just a little bit hungry last night, not wanting to get up and make an egg, heat up broth, etc. I'm feeling good, no symptoms of die-off (should I be worried?). One thing I've noticed (and it's so early, I wonder if it's coincidence) - my face already feels so much better. I have a couple of new break-outs today, but so far none of the constant pain that I'm used to feeling. It makes me wonder if my gluten and elim diet was already working, but was complicated by the new soap I was using. I'm staying tuned, and going slow.....

I am excited to move to phase 1, I'll feel much more at ease when I'm getting some veggies into me. I'm relying a little too much on the fruit juices in this intro - drinking pressed apple cider and Welch's white grape. Once I move into phase 1 (shooting for Thursday am, and I don't think it will be a problem to stay on Intro for that long), I think I'll park it there until I get the book.

I'm planning on introducing intro-legal dairy maybe at the end of the month. I was going to go straight for the fermented cows milk products, but I know that goats milk is easier to digest. Trying to decide which to introduce first - I have a reliable source of raw cows milk, but raw goats milk is going to take some figuring out.....


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Good to hear your update Shanna! Sounds like all is going well-great to hear that it may already br helping your acne









Day 2 here as well-plan on roasting a chicken this afternoon and getting a batch of yogurt into the oven after that. My little guy did great yesterday and actually slept a couple of two hours stretches-a rarity for him!

Off to have some eggs!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

I always plan on staying on the intro for 2-3 days, but I can't seem to make it past one







.

Hmm. Snack ideas. I usually do cold chicken, cheese and chicken liver pate, jello, yogurt. I cheat alot with dried fruit. Maybe this time I can hold off longer on that.

How is everyone doing today? I need to go start my chicken so it will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Another ?-Stacy

Refresh my memory-what symptoms are you dealng with, if you don't mind sharing







?

Get that chicken in-mine is set to begin in about half an hour.....getting a bit tired of chicken today







.

My DS has been doing well-found an old raisin on the back porch and put it in his mouth-chewed, and spit out! Funny!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2zsel*
Refresh my memory-what symptoms are you dealng with, if you don't mind sharing







:

I'm thinking that it would be a great idea to add our "gut situation" in our siggys to help us out. I'm going to go change mine now.







When I'm in other threads, that'll be weird.....kind of like when you forget to take off your name tag when you go in public!


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's my new siggy-need to get some pics on it, too. His eyes are clearer and he is so much calmer and happier already


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Good Morning all. Ok I am finally starting today. Just had my yogurt for breakfast. Dd managed to eat maybe 4 bites, but other than that she is nursing like crazy and so so whiney (but she was that way all day yesterday too). I am expecting a couple bad days to start because of all the crap we ate this weekend. Started the enzymes this morning too. My stock should be done by lunch time and then i will be all set today. Not sure what dinner will be yet. Probably more chicken







.

mom2szel I've always been very watchful of dd's digestion because of neices and nephews with food allergies and problems. When she was an infant she had reflux and was really gassy, but I couldn't ever pinpoint a specific food. When she started solids she wasn't digesting fully and had stinky loose poo (which is really hard to determine in a bf babe!!). Then we had thrush on and off for 3 months, and I know I have yeast issues. Overall we don't have it really bad like others. She is mostly a perfect kid, and when she isn't I know something is wrong. No major sleep issues, just sometimes wanting to nurse all night. My symptoms are mainly gas, bloating, flaky itchy scalp, horrible mood swings, brain fog.

I am a horrible dieter. Which is why I've started this diet 4 times now








But I just think if only I would have started when i first read about it, and stuck with it I would probably be healed and be able to eat all NT by now. So I am determined to try to go for 3 straight months of perfect SCD. My biggest problem comes from being out and about or visiting family (who eat SAD).


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Whew! Day 3......
I'm still hanging in there - don't kill me, but I _think_ that I could even go a little bit longer if I needed to - I"ve managed to keep so busy that I've only noticed it a few times when I've been hungry and haven't felt like making an egg or a beef patty. I think I've lost some weight already!
I haven't had any symptoms of die-off - should I be concerned? Oh, I hope my book comes in soon: Is the SCD diet intended that you never eat corn or wheat or pork? I'm going into phase 1 tomorrow so that I can relax on the veggie issue.


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

How is everyone else doing? Are you done with the intro diet yet? What foods have you added first?

I found it was so hard to determine die-off from food reaction.


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
Whew! Day 3......
I'm still hanging in there - don't kill me, but I _think_ that I could even go a little bit longer if I needed to - I"ve managed to keep so busy that I've only noticed it a few times when I've been hungry and haven't felt like making an egg or a beef patty. I think I've lost some weight already!
I haven't had any symptoms of die-off - should I be concerned? Oh, I hope my book comes in soon: Is the SCD diet intended that you never eat corn or wheat or pork? I'm going into phase 1 tomorrow so that I can relax on the veggie issue.

Well, I won't kill you, but can I envy you?

I am on Day 3 and we are adding in pears-cooked-this morning. I have felt better without the grains, even the soaked NT I had been doing occasionally. I am just hungry! I have been eating chicken, yogurt, cooked carrots-feel like I have lost a few pounds. Now don't kill me, but I haven't got any extra pounds to spare







, so I feel like I need to add some foods slowly.

I really feel DS biggest problem is wheat. He has had some nice diapers since Monday







, so I am planning to add one veggie or fruit a day and see how that goes. And since he still nurses a zillion times a day/night, I will be eating what he eats







.

OK-Am I just getting desperate-why is this so hard? Easy to plan it, hard to follow through!! I have four other kids that I have to prepare meals for, and although they are eating pretty close to what DS and I are, they enjoy a few extras like Peanut Butter and beans, veggies. I am losing my stamina! Advice welcome!

My symptoms were gas and bloating-no longer an issue as of Monday. DS's issues were restlessness at night, not sleeping, poor digestion as evident by fully formed food in diapers. I feel like we have improved a great deal and I do not want to undo it, but what else can I eat????

Sorry for the whine-hope this is OK to share my feelings here-thanks for reading.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh sweetie, I feel for you







I can't imagine how hard this is when you're a sahm, having food accessible all day and having to satisfy the appetites of your other kidlets. DH and I agreed to just make separate meals all month, so I've been glad to not have to prepare foods that I can't eat. However, I will say that I'm feeling a loss of connection with DH in not sharing meals with him - it's such a communion.
So it sounds like you're physically hungry and not being satisfied by the options? I noticed you didn't mention the fruit juice or gelatin, are you eating that too? I'm really missing crunch in my diet, but the fruit and gelatin are helping me to avoid the lethargic, no-carb feeling that I had when I tried Atkins







: The diet is hard, no doubt about it - I've had to ask DH to stop looking at me in pity at dinner.
Would it help to have a reminder/Road Map reminding you of how you felt before the diet? Another thread, at the Spring Equinox, did what they called a Treasure Map of goals. The general idea was to make a poster of a Treasure Map, showing how you would attain your goals for the year. I wonder if the same concept could help us: Maybe make a map starting with how you felt before and were seeking relief, and draw it out from there to the end with the final goal of absolute relief. (Making sure to draw lots of intermediate points so you can boost yourself up with the improvement you've made.
A friend of mine from the Ukraine has a mantra that there are three things you can do when hungry: You can sleep, you can exercise, or you can eat. Maybe have a 3-pronged attack for when you're hungry: eat one of the "allowed foods", then take a walk with your kidlets, and follow it up with nap time? I don't have kids of my own so this may be like lassoing the moon, but it could help if somehow you could make it work?

The other thing that I set out to do was to set aside "immersion" projects for this week to distract me from the food issue. You know, those projects that you get so wrapped up in that you have to remind yourself to eat? Spring Cleaning, surfing the internet for a topic that interests you, painting.... whatever melts your butter. This week I stacked up building the chicken coop, getting the baby chickens and getting ready for the garage sale this weekend. It completely violates my mantra to never "pack my time", but it's getting me through this tough spot.

Good luck mama


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you Shanna!

I feel better this afternoon, just seeing my DS improving is keeping me going!

I think the eat, sleep, excercise idea is great-and that is kind of what we do here-we are very active with running, walking or going for a hike everyday-rain or shine! That has helped, and it also makes me hungry! I think I was seriously addicted to carbs and while I am a lot better now, still crave some crunch now and then!

I also like the idea of goals-again, it is my DS that is my main goal and I keep looking at him and know that I will do whatever to heal him and move beyond this. I think it is easier now that he heavily relies on BM for nutrients and that I can control his food easier-like a catch 22 though, because I am hungrier because he is nursing more often!

Thanks for taking the time to share you ideas-it really does help to know that there is someone else out there doing this, too! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Michele, are you experiencing any "die-off" symptoms? I'm a little concerned by how "normal" I feel....


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a question about the soup:

When we strain everything out then put back in the pureed carrots, we can put the chicken back in too, right?

Still waiting on the book.

And then what happens after the intro? Does one introduce one new food at a time, or ....


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn*
I have a question about the soup:

When we strain everything out then put back in the pureed carrots, we can put the chicken back in too, right?

Still waiting on the book.

And then what happens after the intro? Does one introduce one new food at a time, or ....

I've been putting the chicken back in - the Intro diet website doesn't say that explicitly, but other sources (pecanbread.com) do. Lord, I hope I haven't messed _that_ up....

I have the same question about the stages. I thought that once I "entered" stage 1 I could automatically add in ripe bananas, applesauce, spinach, etc. but most of the mamas talk about introducing one at a time. I wonder why they're arranged in stages then......


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

HI - I'm considering doing the SCD to try to heal dd's eczema (she is 7.5 months, exclusively breastfed, and has had horrible eczema since she was 3 months old).









I've pretty much eliminated all the major allergens and she gets better, but then gets worse again (and I'm not cheating at all), so it's difficult to know what to do.

I don't have any issues myself - I do have seasonal allergies and hay fever, but they haven't flared up in at least 4-5 years, so...

But my question is this - can you do this diet and NOT lose weight? On my current elimination diet, I have lost all the weight I can afford to lose - even my skinny jeans are loose on me now, and I'm getting a bit worried about it (not to mention that both dh and I are starting to get comments from all of our friends about how thin I am...I'm getting paranoid that people will start to think I have some kind of eating disorder).

Any ideas? I've ordered the book, so it should be arriving in a couple of days, but I have reservations (although at this point, I'm willing to try anything to help dd).

Thanks for letting me barge into your thread!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Whew, I think it's hitting me. I'm starting to feel like crap








It looks like I've been drinking too much juice (per advice on the Healing thread). I think I"m going to go at least another day on Intro, just to be sure. Man, I've really got a craving for corn chips and salsa.....I need to take my own advice about not caving in









How much juice/juice gelatin are the rest of you taking?

Mommiska, I don't know the answer to whether you can do this and not lose weight. Weight maintenance is mostly about calories, so if you consume enough calories, you should be fine. However, these types of diets are so effective for weight loss because, like me, you sometimes would rather go hungry than eat another egg!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

nak

so what were everyones symptoms that made them want to do the SCD?


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Well I am nearing dinnertime on Day 1 and I feel so horrible. Major grump today and a killer headache all day. Of course I have been doing enzymes like crazy too, but I am sure this is just die-off becauase of all the junk I ate over the weekend. DD is taking her daily poo as we speak and it is horrible. Definetely makes me stronger to continue. It might be hard not caving in and eating the chips in the pantry, but I need her to feel good and digest her food.

I haven't had much today. Yogurt for breakfast, chicken and broth and jello for lunch. Yogurt again. A cup of broth and some chicken and jello for snack. Dinner is a beef patty and broth again. Then yogurt before bed.

Since I am dealing with yeast I am trying to avoid a ton of juice. I do let myself have the jello( 2-3 peices a day) and then just drink water or tea.

I think it would be better to eat legal foods early than to cheat with bad foods. I do whatever I have to, to get by.

After the intro, I plan on introducing one thing a day. Applesauce maybe tomorrow cause I doubt I can go another day like today. Green beans the next. Zucchini after that.

I think the diet is in phases on pecanbread to introduce one at a time, but you can choose what foods to introduce first?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant*
nak

so what were everyones symptoms that made them want to do the SCD?

Me: Loose stool always, yeast, tinnitus, acne/rosacea that never goes away, very difficult to lose weight, zero sex drive, intense mood swings, addiction to carbs/sugar, depression and a host of other things escaping me right now.









DS has excema behind one of his ears and I don't want it to spread.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Shanna-the stages are a great guide for you. For those of us that have kids that are failing to thrive we tend to take it super slow. THat way you know exactly what is going on. You are fine adding the chicken, and really you'd be fine going into stage 2 given the info you have shared.

Weight loss, I lost because I had a bunch to lose due to food allergies. This is not a low fat diet by any means. You may lose some bad "tissue" in the beginning, but don't worry about becoming malnourished. The body tends to take some time to even out, but you will not get skinny on this diet. Your body will go where it needs to as is always the case with healthful eating.

I started this diet a year ago for: IBD, acne, depression food allergies, anxiety, mood swings, yeast and non-specific bowel issues. Well, I started if for food allergies, the rest just happened so I tend to include it!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
I started this diet a year ago for: IBD, acne, depression food allergies, anxiety, mood swings, yeast and non-specific bowel issues. Well, I started if for food allergies, the rest just happened so I tend to include it!

Lawdy, your story is inspiring







I try to keep it in mind - my morale is low today because my acne is in one of its bad flows. Doesn't seem to be particularly bad so I'm skeptical of die-off. Just one of those mundanely-bad days that I usually get







I _so_ hope this helps me..... All of the information and research speaks to me, and I'm so committed to doing the difficult thing. I just want so badly for it pay off.







:


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

So day 4.....sort of. I stopped drinking so much juice and taking so much gelatin yesterday afternoon, so I think I'm going to stay on intro through lunch tomorrow and start introducing Stage 1 foods for dinner tomorrow night. So our Friday night dinner is going to get TGIF-rowdy with.....french-style green beans! Woo hoo!

Up until yesterday afternoon, I had been drinking 1-1 1/2 cups of apple cider per day, plus about 2 cups of white grape juice gelatin. I'll feel more confident if I cut out or limit the fruit juice.....

I'm still taking my kombucha, which has about a half gram of sugar per serving. But it's fermented and should be "legal" under intro anyway? Well, maybe not, I can't remember what the sugar is in it.....









Feelin' fine, but in pain from yesterday's cystic acne flare-up. I did some yoga last night and am trying to concentrate on relaxing....


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I got the book last night! Finally! I started today, just had breakfast. I think I'm going to try to do as many days as I can before I introduce a new food. So far so good


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

In my opinion the book is still hard to understand! She doesn't lay it out very well how to introduce foods.

I am on Day 2. I fell asleep with the kids at naptime again today







. Sure makes afternoon snacking much easier.

I've done great this time around. Sticking to just the intro foods. DD is having problems when she sees other foods she can't eat and has been nurising like crazy again today. But I am thankful she actually ate some broth and beef patty today. No headaches today like yesterday. Feeling much better actually, thank goodness. Now if I can only keep it up









Shanna how is it going now that you've cut down on the fruit juice? I really try to keep my fruit/juice consumption down during the first weeks.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
Shanna how is it going now that you've cut down on the fruit juice? I really try to keep my fruit/juice consumption down during the first weeks.

Um, I feel like crap. So I think it's safe to say that cutting down on juice is a good idea - assuming that feeling like crap is the goal! I'm still waiting for my book, disappointed at reports that it's a little cryptic. I think I've said this already, but I'm planning on introducing stage 1 foods at dinner tomorrow night - If I'm awake









Babygrant, I don't have the complicated issues that a lot of the healing tribe has - mine is a horrendous case of acne that has gotten progressively worse as I've gotten older and (perhaps related) as I've have been eating "better" with whole grains, etc. But I'm also known for being pretty gassy too, so I'm hoping that helps make the case that I'm on the right track.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Day 5, and I'm back to thinking my acne is not getting any better, yet not bad enough to be called the "it has to get worse before it gets better" stage.
Did any of you see on the Healing the Gut thread the suggestion that mortons salt may have gluten in it? No matter how fanatical I've been, I find that I just can't be confident that I'm sticking to it.

Is anyone having results yet?


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
Michele, are you experiencing any "die-off" symptoms? I'm a little concerned by how "normal" I feel....

in responding-crazy day here yesterday!

I have had lots of breakouts-not been an isssue for me before, so I feel like it is "stuff" coming out. That and a headache a bit the first day, oh, and going pee like crazy!

Well, day five, we have moved forward a bit-added stage 1 fruits and veggies and I had an avocado last night. We did slip a bit when a dear friend invited us to dinner last night and my DS had a few corn chips-he was awake all night-restless. I remember reading a post by JanseS where she said she could tell what kind of night she would have based on her DS poops-same here! I knew last night wasn't going to be good for sleeping







.

Anyone else want to share their updates?? What is everyone eating?


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Well I am only on Day 3. DD actually ate more than 2 bites of her yogurt today but maybe because I broke down and added a little honey. Her poo yesterday was still pretty bad, but I think she is still cleaning out a lot of junk. Still feeling lots of die-off today. Headache is back.

I added coconut oil in today. Don't remember if on the SCD you have to wait or not for that. I re-read my Eat Fat Lost Fat book and decided to add some of their daily supplements in like beet kvass and other lacto fermented drinks. That is another book that is a good read and has a health and healing diet that says it can cure alot of things too. So if after a month of fanatical SCD you don't see any improvement maybe want to try that?

Oh and i did add spinach in last night and did have a little gas. So might wait a couple days and try that again. Pretty sure I will try zucchini today though. Gave dd applesauce last night too.


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

ya know I was wondering if it was becuase I was drinking more water with the enzymes or what but I am peeing like crazy too. So is dd who I ec and since starting the diet I can't seem to catch any pees in the potty.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm on day 2 and I've been feeling like a maniac today - very emotional, loopy, easily overwhelmed, ultra sensitive. I even asked DH to come home early from work because I was just too overwhelmed - I felt like I was breaking down.

But.

My stool was more fully formed today - a good sign! I feel encouraged.

I assume this is die-off, this insanity?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Lawdy, I'm starving. I eat at noon and I'm hungry again by 1 pm. The only thing I can think of is that those simple carbs are just disappearing so fast (what does that mean for the meat and fish then?). I've been having to take sips of diluted apple cider every so often jsut to keep from sleeping all day.
No improvement yet, and I'm waiting for my CLO. I feel cranky and depressed. I wish DH would stop eating pizza.....


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

man, I won't even begin to tell you all what I ate this weekend. Went out of town and just caved in horrible. So will probably do the intro for 2 more days this week. Really one of these times I will be able to say NOOOOO


----------



## mom2zsel (Jun 11, 2004)

Oooh, I appreciate your honesty! I have slid a bit-moved ahead, if you will. We have eaten some fruits and veggies that are listed at later stages, and I have to say, so far so good. I made the mistake of eating a few almonds-yikes. Much better now that I soaked them!

DS is doing well, sleeping is better, still working on the temperment-has a terrible time transitioning lately


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Just begining Day 9 of SCD and, I don't want to jinx it, but I've been acne-pain and new-blemish free for over 24 hours. I just took my first mega-dose of CLO and I'm feeling a little nauseous and trying to calculate the dosage I took for A&D, but I'm definately feeling optimistic. On Saturday I was dangerously close to breaking the diet because I was feeling terrible, hungry and irritable as all get-out. Instead, I rationalized that I could move quickly to all fruits and veggies since I wasn't monitoring diarrhea symptoms. So far I haven't regretted it, but the jury is still out for a couple of days while I wait to see if this is sustainable.

So I'm grain, dairy and fake-sugar free. Next week I'm going to start introducing butter and goats yogurt. The diet got significantly better once I wasn't holding back on veggies, and I'm really hoping that the dairy is okay too. Avocados have been my saving grace!

Lordy, I miss corn chips......


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Shanna, glad to hear you are doing good. Keep it up! i think this time I am going to move faster to all fruits and veggies (all cooked). I t hink that will make this diet so much easier. I can eat veggies like crazy and I am so sick of just green beand and zucchine and chicken soup. I can't wait until the raw stuff too. Then the diet will be a breeze, especially during summer. All I can think about is a nice crisp salad!!!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I ttried green beans today and right after I ate them my stomach started hurting something fierce and it still HURTS! Maybe I undercooked them? How do you cook yours?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn*
I ttried green beans today and right after I ate them my stomach started hurting something fierce and it still HURTS! Maybe I undercooked them? How do you cook yours?

Did you make sure to use seedless (french-cut)? I don't overcook mine, but I can't stress enough that my issues didn't have GI symptoms, so I have been a little lax on how long/whether to cook my veggies. Could be that you aren't ready for them yet - have you introduced everything else in Stage 1? Could be a good idea to leave the beans for last in that stage?

Aristacat, remind me, are you dealing with acne too? I haven't yet regretted moving quickly into veggies, but I imagine the mamas with GI symptoms sing a very different tune. Without wanting to discourage people who have to move slower through them, I can definately attest to how much more satisfied I am now that I'm not restricted on fruits and veggies. Avocados have been my saving grace.....


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

No, I used regular. :doh

I wondered about them, thinking how on earth was I supposed to de-seed green beans....I forgot all about french cut. Yesterday I had banana and it seemed to be okay, I was just dying for some veggies. I think perhaps I'll go with spinach next time.

I cannot believe how much my stomach still hurts! It's like shooting pains. I didn't so anything else dofferently so it must have been the green beans. I didn't even have any banana today!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Man it's so funny how we all react so different. Avacoado has given me the most horrible stomach ache the last two days (I had to do it again to double check!). Had bananas and dont' seem to bother me. Green beans (whole, and steamed to mediuim) don't seem to bother me at all. I still hagve been peeling my zuchhini and slicing carrots really thin. Had spinach the other night for the second time and didn't digest it fully. So dissapointed that greens do that as I am cravin them something fierce. I miss salads! Oh and dd has insisted I give her raw rasberries and strawberries that she hs seen in the fridge. They haven't seemed to bother either of us. So just sitting her wondreing why avacodo does and berries don't?

i am doing this mainly cause dd is not digesting foods and has bumpy maybe excema symptoms (nothing horrible but I am very critical over every little thing cause of other family allergy problems). My main symptom is gas and bloating. I **** have been getting gas, but think it is a die-off issue cause I get it in the mornings when all I've takien is enzymes.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn*
No, I used regular. :doh

I wondered about them, thinking how on earth was I supposed to de-seed green beans....I forgot all about french cut. Yesterday I had banana and it seemed to be okay, I was just dying for some veggies. I think perhaps I'll go with spinach next time.

I cannot believe how much my stomach still hurts! It's like shooting pains. I didn't so anything else dofferently so it must have been the green beans. I didn't even have any banana today!

If you check in the frozen veggies section, you can usually find french-cut green beans - I can't imagine de-seeding those myself!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

It sounds like we're making progress - stomach aches consistently associated with a certain food is definately a step in the right direction


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a big bowl of cooked spinach last night and so far so good! I've missed veggies so much!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I know - I find myself craving fresh pineapple for dessert, and Dh just looks at me in pity









Did a major pantry overhaul today. My committment to this new diet is exceeded only by my thriftiness, so it really hurt me to throw out the box of powdered milk that I used to use for cooking.

My dirty little secret is that I'm unloading a bunch of my illegal foods at a couple of potlucks next week







:


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey, just because they're illegal for us doesn't mean they're illegal for everyone


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

well not going too good here. Dd is getting her eye teeth in. Do it is hard to tell what is affecting her. I had peanut butter the yesterday and had horrible gas all day and still some today. DD is getting carrots and other food showing up in her stool again. I didn't fully digest the spinach from earlier in the week. So now I am at a lose I can't keep doing chicken and chicken soup. We are both so sick of it and craving somthing more.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
well not going too good here. Dd is getting her eye teeth in. Do it is hard to tell what is affecting her. I had peanut butter the yesterday and had horrible gas all day and still some today. DD is getting carrots and other food showing up in her stool again. I didn't fully digest the spinach from earlier in the week. So now I am at a lose I can't keep doing chicken and chicken soup. We are both so sick of it and craving somthing more.

Oh sweetie







I am absolutely no help on trying to sort out her GI symptoms from her teething symptoms. I really, really sympathize with how hard it is to stay in Intro. Have you found anything in stage 1 that you can eat? Have you seen any signs of improvement?


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Well we've been eating green beans and zucchini and carrots. But now lots of that are showing up in her stools. Carrots in both of ours. So I don't know whether we can't digest those exact things, or the peanut butter messed up our guts so we aren't digesting anything very well.

I am taking out the peanut butter (just had a wild craving for it and gave in). And all nut buttters until maybe we get back to normal







whatever that is right now. Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## april2462 (May 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm so glad I found you new SCD moms!! - I wish I had known about this diet a long time ago when I was a BF'ing mom going a little bit crazy with gut issues and PPD. I'm doing SCD for yeast and leaky gut issues and had been on for 2 days but then started trying to add stuff too fast. So now I'm back to day one again with scrambled eggs for breakfast. I get so much support from reading your posts.
I want to transition my family to an NT diet (I have that book) once my gut starts getting healed. But I won't have the BTVC book any time soon, as I'm here in Scandinavia so I'm waiting for a trip back to the states.
My question is, which foods did you find to be most successful for post Intro? I know I'll probably not make it past a day or maybe two of intro before I cave to cravings and want to add stuff, and want to hear your recommendations for which new foods worked best.
Also, in other leaky gut forums there's a lot of talk about the healing power of glutamine and colostrum - are most of you taking these at the beginning stages for faster healing?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *april2462*
Hi, I'm so glad I found you new SCD moms!! - I wish I had known about this diet a long time ago when I was a BF'ing mom going a little bit crazy with gut issues and PPD. I'm doing SCD for yeast and leaky gut issues and had been on for 2 days but then started trying to add stuff too fast. So now I'm back to day one again with scrambled eggs for breakfast. I get so much support from reading your posts.
I want to transition my family to an NT diet (I have that book) once my gut starts getting healed. But I won't have the BTVC book any time soon, as I'm here in Scandinavia so I'm waiting for a trip back to the states.
My question is, which foods did you find to be most successful for post Intro? I know I'll probably not make it past a day or maybe two of intro before I cave to cravings and want to add stuff, and want to hear your recommendations for which new foods worked best.
Also, in other leaky gut forums there's a lot of talk about the healing power of glutamine and colostrum - are most of you taking these at the beginning stages for faster healing?

Hi April, WELCOME!
I do take L-glutamine every day to help with healing. I'm trying to heal acne, so you'll want to make sure to get a broad range of opinions, especially from mamas dealing with GI and yeast symptoms. Make sure to check out the Healing the Gut tribe at http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=445508

I am in the process of determining if I introduced nut butters too quickly. Most of the advice I've gotten here is that peanuts and cashews (as well as their butters) aren't all that great for you due to mold and how difficult they are to digest. I've taken them out of my diet, and will start with almond butter if I reintroduce.

Hope you find the answers you're seeking!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## april2462 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, Shanna. After reading through a lot of the leaky gut literature, on this site and others, I plunged in and bought glutamine as well as a probiotic with colostrum.

Yes, it would be lovely to hear from some others on how things are going. After just one day I've learned the following:

1. Always prepare twice what you think you'll eat of everything you are allowed to eat - hunger leads straight into not only temptation but a terrible feeling that nothing's working and never will.
2. Go outside as soon into nature or start vacuuming the living room as you get that feeling that you are being magnetically drawn into the kitchen towards a lot of foods you can't eat.
3. Pecanbread is the best site







for figuring out what you might be able to eat next!


----------



## artisticat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi,

Here's some wisdom I've Learned (me being the one who's started the diet 5 times now because I can't stick to it for more than a week or two before I cheat







)

1) If you feel like you are going to break down in cheat; DON'T. you think I would listen to myself by now and stop going in the cyclic beginning the diet die-off. I am fine when I stay home, it's being out and about that gets me.

2) So that leads me to this one: Be prepared! Half the times if I was more prepared with legal foods I could eat I would have, ok well maybe, resisted temptation.

3) If you are going to cheat, cheat with legal more advanced foods. I think that does the least damage. I think I will start doing that. I'm thinking salads!!

I finally tried the spaghetti squash with spaghetti sauce adn then like "mac n cheese"! Oh my goodness. SO so good. No wonder I've been lead to temptation while others have succeeded. I need more hearty foods like this!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
Here's some wisdom I've Learned (me being the one who's started the diet 5 times now because I can't stick to it for more than a week or two before I cheat







)

1) If you feel like you are going to break down in cheat; DON'T. you think I would listen to myself by now and stop going in the cyclic beginning the diet die-off. I am fine when I stay home, it's being out and about that gets me.

2) So that leads me to this one: Be prepared! Half the times if I was more prepared with legal foods I could eat I would have, ok well maybe, resisted temptation.

3) If you are going to cheat, cheat with legal more advanced foods. I think that does the least damage. I think I will start doing that. I'm thinking salads!!

I finally tried the spaghetti squash with spaghetti sauce adn then like "mac n cheese"! Oh my goodness. SO so good. No wonder I've been lead to temptation while others have succeeded. I need more hearty foods like this!

Aristicat is totally right-on. You'll absolutely hate yourself if you cheat because it's not just a matter of getting back on the wagon. You have to get back on the wagon, turn that puppy around, and go all the way back to the begining.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

I wanted to bump up this thread. Are you mamas still out there? How is it going? I am waiting for my BTVC book and have been doing a ton of reading online. This thread is a great idea and I would love to be able to get support here when I start .... hopefully next week.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Spencersmom!
I'm still here - I'm past the intro diet and am stumbling my way through the stages listed at www.pecanbread.com. I've found that my body doesn't respond to the way the stages are organized - some things in stage 5 are ok, while some in stage 2 are not. Still trying to tease that out though.......

If there was any piece of advice I would give a newbie, it's to introduce new things slowly. I had 1 week where I introduced squash, coconut milk, coconut oil and white wine. When I had a reaction (bad), I had no idea what caused it and now I have to take the time to intro each very slowly. Especially for skin issues, when it takes a while for the reaction to appear. Good luck, I'll keep checking here to give you support!!!


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

:









I am here to cheer you mammas to KEEP GOING. I only lasted one day







Altho, I eat the homemade yoghurt almost every day. Plus, we don't have the money to buy all the supplements and enzymes to do the diet. Sorry, I don't mean to be







:

I wish I could do the diet more rigorously. I just bought some cachew nuts and soaked and dried them to try JaneS' Cashew Butter Cake/Bread. If I like the bread, I will incorporate more SCD but it is in baby steps. Besides when I did the diet in one day, the headache I got was quite debilitating.

I don't know how you ladies do it with trying to be a patient and caring mother to children while experiencing the die-off.









Keep going


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm still going....slowly. I'm in the same boat, tolerate some foods and not others - the stages seem wonky to me. But I'm going...very slowly. I can do nut better, made JaneS's cashew butter cake and banana bread and because of the convenience of it, ate it way too fast (so easy to grab and go! No prep necessary!). So no more of that for me, just way too easy to overdo. I think perhaps I'll try the bread instead because without the sweetness I just don't think it'll go as fast.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know you are still here. I can't wait for my book to come. I am trying to clear out my pantry. I don't want too much illegal food around when I start or it will be too tempting. I have some issues with food addiction and I am nervous about adhering to this diet for the long haul. I know I need to and I know that we (myself and ds) are suffering because of the things that I eat. I just have a hard time getting myself through the "hungry" (bored, lonely, emotional) times.

Any advice for what works? You would think that just knowing the trouble I am causing by the way I (we) eat would be enough to snap me out of it. Unfortunately, I am having a hard time making that connection, I am ashamed to say







.

Anyone else with food addictions doing the SCD? How do you cope? This is really a major lifestyle overhaul. I tend to jump into things head first and go all out right from the beginning. Maybe a slower approach would allow me to continue long term







.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I had pretty major food addictions. It was understanding chemistry that shook me out of it. Once I understood why I was craving/overeating it was much easier to stop it. I also realized that food addictions are often (almost always) powered by sensitivities. Foods that you react to create a chemical response in the body causing you to crave and impulsively eat. IT's the same as a drug addiction. I would highly recommend jumping in with both feet. Withdrawal is awful, but as ong as you are still feeding the addiction it is almost impossible to stop. Alcoholics aren't counseled to take a couple less drinks each day. You just stop. After you break the cycle (it can take up to 6 weeks) it is no longer a draw-at least not physically. There are also major nutritional deficiencies that go along with obsessive eating and food addictions.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

: I am hoping that you mamas won't mind fielding some more questions. I am anxiously awaiting my Breaking the Vicious Cycle book







. It seems to be taking forever but my questions can't seem to wait!

Please tell me if this is already addressed in the book but what do you do about toddlers? My ds is newly 2. He is a good eater but he's a carb hound. He loves bread, fig newtons and breakfast bars. I am worried about taking these away from him and what his response will be to eating chicken broth, chicken and carrots for two days. I read the section on pecanbread.com about transitioning children but he is not old enough to understand why we are doing this. What should I expect? Any advice?

Will the book address the issue of how strict we need to be on the diet? My ds and I have food allergies, candida symptoms and occas constipation (me) mushy poops (him). Oh, also, I have been dying to ask this. Ds was sick this winter and was put on antibiotics twice (I know, I know). Ever since then his poop smells like the olive bar section at the health food store. I hope you know the smell I mean. It is very potent and in almost every poop. Now back to the first question, we don't have severe symptoms (no diarhea, bloody stool, etc). Does that alter the way we will progress through the stages? Does she address these types of cases in the book and how to proceed? Or will I need to figure it out on my own based on our symptoms?

And one last one for now... what about enzymes? Are those addressed in the book or will I have to do my own research about them? For ds I mean. I have already read on enzymestuff.com and think I know what would be best for me but does ds take them too?

Thank you!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I started the SCD when dd was 16 months. IT was tough and I did some extras in phase one...chicken pancakes (sounds awful, I know!) and butternut pancakes...it was pretty painless actually. Ds was almost 3 and he dealt pretty well too. It wasn't at all traumatic. They actually really liked the foods. Carb addiction will end quickly, and some of the cakier recipes will help out later in the diet.

Really you want to be pretty strict. So many mamas aren't because they think they have no big issues and they find out the hard way. Once you "cheat" you kind of have to go back to square one to find the problem so it's best to follow the program. Many people feel that she doesn't do a great job of describing the different phases. I thought it was fine. IT does eventually some down to you though. You will figure out what is best.

Dd and ds both did enzymes orally (as opposed to through bm) and did fine. We did need to work up to the dosages though. They aren't really talked about in BTVC, it's more of a helping hand on the path to healing. I'd say definitely use them!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi mamas. Darn this board moves fast. I had to go back like 7 pages to find this thread and we only posted 5 days ago.

I am still waiting for my book and I am getting very anxious. I would really like to start this diet next Monday. For no particular reason except that I am tired of not feeling well and want to be moving forward already. Snail mail is right. It's taking FOREVER!!

I was hoping you might be able to answer some questions for me. I printed out the intro diet, stages and meal suggestions from pecanbread.com. They say "real" gelatin made with fruit juice. I am assuming that it means Knox gelatin but would hate to make a mistake and have to start over. Is that right?

How about yogurt with a dairy allergy/sensitivity? I am really torn with this one. I really think that the yogurt would do more good than harm. However, I am concerned because both ds and I have a milk sensitivity and Leo Galland's article says that in order to properly heal, people should not be consuming any of their sensitive foods. I read that Elaine said that you should not start the yogurt for a few weeks if you've had previous reaction. However, our reactions are not nearly as severe as some other people I have read about. What about dccc? Should I avoid that but do the yogurt? Insight? Advice? Experience? BTW - I cannot stomach goat yogurt but I could make goat for him and cow for me.

And Firefaery told me in a previous post that because I am breastfeeding, I should take it slow. I am not sure what this means exactly. My interpretation of that is that I should start on the intro diet for a couple of days and then start introducing one food at a time and see how we do. I would like to start the yogurt as soon as possible for the probiotic benefits but think FF would say that we should start with a small amount and then build up so that die off doesn't happen too fast. Then I am wondering about enzymes but worry that it would accelerate the die off and maybe I should wait until our guts heal a little bit. However, I don't know if maybe the enzymes would actually be beneficial in us healing.

Thank you for reading and for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
I was hoping you might be able to answer some questions for me. I printed out the intro diet, stages and meal suggestions from pecanbread.com. They say "real" gelatin made with fruit juice. I am assuming that it means Knox gelatin but would hate to make a mistake and have to start over. Is that right?

I'm not sure what they mean by this other than 1)You don't want to use anything like a Jello packet (with all the sugar, etc,) 2)You want gelatin that is an animal product (not synthetic - don't know if this is a problem or not, I just bought the plain gelatin at my grocery store).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
How about yogurt with a dairy allergy/sensitivity? I am really torn with this one. I really think that the yogurt would do more good than harm. However, I am concerned because both ds and I have a milk sensitivity and Leo Galland's article says that in order to properly heal, people should not be consuming any of their sensitive foods. I read that Elaine said that you should not start the yogurt for a few weeks if you've had previous reaction. However, our reactions are not nearly as severe as some other people I have read about.

My understanding is that many people's "reaction" to dairy is actually to having a hard time digesting lactose, in which case they will do well on the yogurt because the 24 hour culturing pre-disgests the lactose for you. _If_ this is why you've had trouble in the past, you will probably do fine on cultured dairy. However, some people have genuine allergies to the milk protein, in which case the culturing isn't going to help them. Since I was (and am!) trying to cure acne and had been told that dairy can be a "problem food", I waited about a month before introducing it and so far have had no problems with either goat yogurt, cow yogurt or goat cheese. I'm going to add cow cheese tomorrow







: I felt reasonably confident proceeding with the dairy because prior to starting SCD I had gone a month without dairy or gluten, with no improvement.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
What about dccc? Should I avoid that but do the yogurt? Insight? Advice? Experience? BTW - I cannot stomach goat yogurt but I could make goat for him and cow for me.

I never tried the dccc - by the time I was confortable introducing any dairy, I had a wide-enough variety of foods that I didn't bother with it (since I've heard it can be hard to find). If I had done dairy in the early stages though, I would have been grateful for the variety that dccc could have given.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
And Firefaery told me in a previous post that because I am breastfeeding, I should take it slow. I am not sure what this means exactly. My interpretation of that is that I should start on the intro diet for a couple of days and then start introducing one food at a time and see how we do. I would like to start the yogurt as soon as possible for the probiotic benefits but think FF would say that we should start with a small amount and then build up so that die off doesn't happen too fast. Then I am wondering about enzymes but worry that it would accelerate the die off and maybe I should wait until our guts heal a little bit. However, I don't know if maybe the enzymes would actually be beneficial in us healing.

I don't have any experience (and very little knowledge) of how this diet proceeds while bf. However, I had to proceed very slowly with acne because it takes a few days for reactions to shake out after a new food. I've gone with a formula of introducing a new food every 3-4 days, but I'm not sure if this would be necessary for you.
Good luck! I hope your book arrives soon!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you Shanna4000. That was helpful and I agree with 3-4 days before introducing a new food. It sounds reasonable. Let us know how it goes with the cheese introduction.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Would you believe I still haven't gotten my book yet?







I know, I know. You hear me already. I will stop saying that.

It hasn't stopped me from getting started though. I went out today and bought all my food for the intro diet and for a few days beyond. That brought up a question for me. There is no mention of spices (at least on the websites)







. Can I use herbs on my roasted chicken or does it have to be plain (thyme, rosemary, marjoram)? When are herbs allowed? Ever?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I believe herbs are allowed, as long as they are without additives?

Man, this is hard some days! I tend to go REALLY slow and then get impatient and introduce three foods in as many days, and then have to backtrack. Because butternut squash is not in season and I cannot find any anywhere, I am sort of skipping all over trying to add veggies.

For breakfast this morning I had banana pancakes with honey syrup - yum! A nice variation from my usual eggs. (banana pancakes are just one banana, 2 eggs, cook like pancakes - but they cook FAST! Best to make silver dollar size. Oh, and a bit of baking soda I think? I forgot to add it.)

I am so impatient to be able to add cheese in, but each time I try the stool softens again (sorry if TMI). Sigh. I want cheese! I seem to have no issues with the DCCC though, or the yogurt (drained).

Anyway, some days it's enough to make me want to give it up. But the healing - the promise of the healing - keeps me going.

I'm currently trying to get my mineral/enzyme balance correct. Taking Betaine HCL and No-Fenol.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you. That was helpful. I wonder if I will come across any info in the book about herbs but so far I haven't found it on the websites.

Have you noticed any improvement so far that helps you to stay motivated? I bet having the HTG threads each month really helps. I am finding them invaluable already and I haven't started yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

The online support helps greatly, it really does. I do see results, and because of everyone else's success I feel sure that it will be worth it. It just gets difficult in places like the Farmer's Market when we're walking by all of the food vendors and I cannot eat a single thing they're making, or an of the fresh fruit because all of mine needs to be cooked. Going out is always a big deal, I cannot partake in the potluck dinners we go to weekly, that sort of thing. Eventually I'll be eating more of the recipes and less of the one ingredient foods, so I know it will get better. It just is a slow process sometimes. But yes, without the online support I would likely have given up by now, KWIM?


----------



## bubbles (Jul 26, 2002)

Have any of you figured out a good yogurt maker that you can use for 24 hour yogurt? I was looking at them on Amazon and one reviewer said specifically not to use this one
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...lance&n=284507 for the SCD since it won't regulate the temp properly. They suggested this one (I think) but it is pretty pricey
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ance&n=3760901
So, any suggestions for one that is working well for you and any particulars I might need to know to make it work well? If there is info about this elsewhere please lmk. I did a quick search but couldn't find an answer. Oh, I would love one w/ a stainless steel container vs. plastic but I may be asking too much.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bubbles*
Have any of you figured out a good yogurt maker that you can use for 24 hour yogurt? I was looking at them on Amazon and one reviewer said specifically not to use this one
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...lance&n=284507 for the SCD since it won't regulate the temp properly.

This is the one that I have and I love it. I use a recipe that someone posted either in NT or Healing the Gut in May. It goes something like this:
1) Heat 1 quart of milk in a double boiler to 110F, and NO HIGHER. I pull mine out of the double boiler at 100F.
2) Remove 2 T milk, discard
3) Add 1T commercial whole milk yogurt (NOT lowfat or nonfat). Whisk in.
4) Pour 2/3 of this mixture into yogurt container.
5) Whisk in 2 T + 2 t of more commercial yogurt into the yogurt container
6) Add the remaining 1/3 of milk/yogurt mixture to yogurt container and set in Salton maker for 24 hours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bubbles*
Oh, I would love one w/ a stainless steel container vs. plastic but I may be asking too much.

I first started using the plastic container that came with the Salton maker, but found that it was getting the yogurt up to 118-120F, too high for raw milk. I switched to using wide mouth glass mason jars instead, and the temp is perfect, around 100-110F. You have to use the wide-mouth, or else they won't fit. The added benefit is that you have an endless supply of the containers.

Last note: I've moved past intro SCD and into the stages, and I was really struggling with constipation. I was feeling so good on the diet, but it was worrying me that I was having a BM only every 2-3 days. (Sorry, TMI). I'm having much better luck after introducing celery. I eat a little bit with every meal, a total of about a half stick a day. Thought I'd pass it on for when you get beyond intro - the constipation was 1 of only 2 concerns I had on the diet (the other being B-vitamin deficiency, which I'm trying to taper with lots of mushrooms and some Kombucha every day). Good luck!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Ds and I started the intro diet today. It has been hard. I feel very hungry and wasn't as prepared as I should have been with having food all ready. My chicken broth is cooking on the stove as I type. I can't wait for it to be done. So far I ate scrambled eggs and some watered down grape juice for breakfast, gelatin for snack, chicken pancakes for lunch and I am planning on the chicken soup for lunch.

I am feeling a little weird, having hot flashes - flushed cheeks - nausea and feeling hungry even if I have already eaten a decent amount. I also feel foggy and kind of out of it. It is frustrating but I know it is just my body trying to get used to this. I have been scouring around the sites (yup, still waiting for the &^*&()& book to get here) to see when I can introduce things. The choices right now seem very limited, duh!, and I would really like to add something a little yummier. I just found out that my yogurt maker won't be here for about 2 more weeks.







: I guess I am going to have to figure out how to make it in a cooler cuz I ain't waiting that long!

I couldn't find anywhere though when you can introduce yogurt. She does say you can use some to moisten the DCCC but she doesn't say when to have it alone. I did read to introduce it slowly but not WHEN. Help!

I am so glad you guys are here to help me. There seem to be so many questions. I honestly don't think I could do this alone. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## bubbles (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
This is the one that I have and I love it. I use a recipe that someone posted either in NT or Healing the Gut in May. It goes something like this:
1) Heat 1 quart of milk in a double boiler to 110F, and NO HIGHER. I pull mine out of the double boiler at 100F.
2) Remove 2 T milk, discard
3) Add 1T commercial whole milk yogurt (NOT lowfat or nonfat). Whisk in.
4) Pour 2/3 of this mixture into yogurt container.
5) Whisk in 2 T + 2 t of more commercial yogurt into the yogurt container
6) Add the remaining 1/3 of milk/yogurt mixture to yogurt container and set in Salton maker for 24 hours.
I first started using the plastic container that came with the Salton maker, but found that it was getting the yogurt up to 118-120F, too high for raw milk. I switched to using wide mouth glass mason jars instead, and the temp is perfect, around 100-110F. You have to use the wide-mouth, or else they won't fit. The added benefit is that you have an endless supply of the containers.

Last note: I've moved past intro SCD and into the stages, and I was really struggling with constipation. I was feeling so good on the diet, but it was worrying me that I was having a BM only every 2-3 days. (Sorry, TMI). I'm having much better luck after introducing celery. I eat a little bit with every meal, a total of about a half stick a day. Thought I'd pass it on for when you get beyond intro - the constipation was 1 of only 2 concerns I had on the diet (the other being B-vitamin deficiency, which I'm trying to taper with lots of mushrooms and some Kombucha every day). Good luck!

Thanks so much for the yogurt info! Were you the one who originally told me you bought on on Amazon (maybe in the Healing the Gut thread)? I knew someone would have a great solution. I love the mason jar idea too. Solves the plastic problem. I will order that one. Can't beat the price.
Good info too on the vit B and constipation issues. It is always good to hear these things before you get to that point and need help.
Sybil


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
Hi Everyone. Ds and I started the intro diet today. It has been hard. I feel very hungry and wasn't as prepared as I should have been with having food all ready. My chicken broth is cooking on the stove as I type. I can't wait for it to be done. So far I ate scrambled eggs and some watered down grape juice for breakfast, gelatin for snack, chicken pancakes for lunch and I am planning on the chicken soup for lunch.

I am feeling a little weird, having hot flashes - flushed cheeks - nausea and feeling hungry even if I have already eaten a decent amount. I also feel foggy and kind of out of it. It is frustrating but I know it is just my body trying to get used to this. I have been scouring around the sites (yup, still waiting for the &^*&()& book to get here) to see when I can introduce things. The choices right now seem very limited, duh!, and I would really like to add something a little yummier. I just found out that my yogurt maker won't be here for about 2 more weeks.







: I guess I am going to have to figure out how to make it in a cooler cuz I ain't waiting that long!

I couldn't find anywhere though when you can introduce yogurt. She does say you can use some to moisten the DCCC but she doesn't say when to have it alone. I did read to introduce it slowly but not WHEN. Help!

I am so glad you guys are here to help me. There seem to be so many questions. I honestly don't think I could do this alone. Thank you, thank you.

Hi Spencersmom,
Sorry you're feeling so low







: I felt terrible the whole time I was on the intro diet - I know the wisdom here on the threads is that this is a cleansing, detoxing reaction and that it's a good thing, but I do think it is difficult to sort out the above from signs that you aren't doing well on it. When I look at nutritionally what is in the intro diet, it makes sense that it is nourishing, but I can understand why i felt so lethargic. I need the short bursts of energy that carbs give me








I don't have any advice about the yogurt because I only introduced it into the 6th week (because I was really trying to determine if dairy, period, was linked to my acne). However, I can say that the book isn't a whole lot of help in telling you when to introduce things, only that you should introduce things slowly to determine reaction, and that most things can't be introduced (beyond the intro stuff) until diarrhea has subsided. Remind me what your symptoms are? Ideally, they will start to subside before you intro the yogurt, but you also have to balance your ability to sustain the diet.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

:







My book came today!! Finally. However, I am not happy to have found out that my yogurt maker will take another two weeks. That really stinks. I hope they made a mistake and it will come sooner.

That is the hard thing about symptoms. I don't REALLY have any symptoms that are easy to monitor. I have 23 IgG food allergies and many symptoms of systemic candida infection. I get headaches, on and off swelling in my knee, anxiety, mood swings, constipation on occasion, puffiness under my eyes, acne, bloating, stuff like that. Nothing is all the time really but they all do get worse if I consume a lot of my IgG foods. I have been on a loose elimination diet since January. Loose meaning that I am good about it most of the time but not terribly strict since probably April.

These symptoms could take 8 weeks or more before I even know if they are gone. Since I have the Candida issue, I would think that getting those probiotics into my system would be a great idea. Plus, I think I will really like to have that as a food option, especially for my ds.

Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi mind if I join you? I am trying my best to to SCD, man it is challenging. I managed 1 day on the intro diet. I don't think it was long enough.







. I started the diet for my 6 month old boy, Nolan, who has eczema and for me too. We battled thrush when he was born from the antibiotics we both had during labor. Not sure I got rid of it completely.

Other than the rash on his face and the folds on his legs I didn't notice that he had other symptoms. His rash is much better now (a week on the diet) but he has had diarrhea, which he never had before. I had loose stool before the diet and now it is of a normal consistency. Is it likely that his body is adjusting to the diet or is something specific in the diet likely the culprit? Before the diet I didn't eat too many eggs and I never ate bananas, and I must confess I have had some raisins, which I also didn't eat much of before.

I know I am hurrying through the stages, will I pay for this later? Should I restart the diet? I have a few days off next week that I could plan ahead and really have time to prepare all the food.

I feel so overwhelmed







: with all the details of the diet. Does it get better. What kind of time frame should I am for to stay on the diet?

I should add that Nolan is EBF but I would like to introduce solids soon. Do I wait until the eczema is gone? There could be other factors involved in it besides food.

Thank you for any advice you have to offer. I have already gotten a lot of info on the previous pages.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi mind if I join you? I am trying my best to to SCD, man it is challenging. I managed 1 day on the intro diet. I don't think it was long enough.







. I started the diet for my 6 month old boy, Nolan, who has eczema and for me too. We battled thrush when he was born from the antibiotics we both had during labor. Not sure I got rid of it completely.

Other than the rash on his face and the folds on his legs I didn't notice that he had other symptoms. His rash is much better now (a week on the diet) but he has had diarrhea, which he never had before. I had loose stool before the diet and now it is of a normal consistency( sorry TMI). Is it likely that his body is adjusting to the diet or is something specific in the diet likely the culprit? Before the diet I didn't eat too many eggs and I never ate bananas, and I must confess I have had some raisins, which I also didn't eat much of before.

I know I am hurrying through the stages, will I pay for this later? Should I restart the diet? I have a few days off next week that I could plan ahead and really have time to prepare all the food.

I feel so overwhelmed







: with all the details of the diet. Does it get better. What kind of time frame should I am for to stay on the diet?

I should add that Nolan is EBF but I would like to introduce solids soon. Do I wait until the eczema is gone? There could be other factors involved in it besides food.

Thank you for any advice you have to offer. I have already gotten a lot of info on the previous pages.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum*
I know I am hurrying through the stages, will I pay for this later? Should I restart the diet? I have a few days off next week that I could plan ahead and really have time to prepare all the food.

In theory (and in _some_ of my experience), it really is better to go very slowly - this is hard to do because the diet is so incredibly limited, but it limits the number of times that you have a reaction to something and you're left wondering what it was. However, having said that, I got so frustrated with the intro stage at Day 4 (and I was confused that Elaine said you could only start introducing new veggies and fruit after diarrhea disappears and I didn't have diarrhea to beging with) that I blazed through and intro'ed raw fruits and veggies at breakneck speed. I didn't have any reaction, and I was glad that I did this instead of giving up on the diet completely. However, after I did that, i started thinking I could intro things really quickly, and then found that my reactions take about 4 days to shake out and I've had to backtrack several times after intro'ing nuts, squash and some dairy. This is way more frustrating than if I had just gone slowly.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Shanna, thanks for your reply. I think I am going to restart the diet, today in fact. I have some chicken soup that will be ready soon. Ate some eggs for breakfeast and I am off to the store to stock up on gelatin, juice and meat.

I found Elaine's book confusing and have a clearer picture after going to pecanbread.com. But I do have a few more questions about the intro diet:
-Is beef (not ground) allowed if it has been simmering for a long time?
-homemade mayo is allowed?
-what about spices such as mustard?
-apple juice or only grape juice?

I am finding this especially hard because the farmers market has so much amazing produce and I long for a big salad of fresh veggies. And then soon the blackberries are in season, and then the nectarines







I'll have to buy and freeze.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum*
I found Elaine's book confusing and have a clearer picture after going to pecanbread.com. But I do have a few more questions about the intro diet:
-Is beef (not ground) allowed if it has been simmering for a long time?
-homemade mayo is allowed?
-what about spices such as mustard?
-apple juice or only grape juice?

I found the book to not be as helpful as the cost would warrent







and some of the info between the book and pecanbread is inconsistent - for example, there's no mention anywhere in the book about the "stages".
I was always a little confused by the beef thing: She gives the example of beef patties, but doesn't say if that's the only beef you can have. It would logically make sense that any beef is okay as long as it's broiled, though it could be that the ground beef is easier to digest because it's ground up. If you are NOT willing to go through intro again and you think you'd be second-guessing yourself, I might just stick with the ground beef for a little while. Homemade mayo I never did, but the only issue I can see with that is that the raw eggs might be harder to digest than the cooked ones that are allowed? On the juice question, I did both apple cider and grape juice, but made the mistake of drinking too much of it. If you have yeast issues, you'll want to use the juice sparingly so that you can maximize die-off. Make sure to follow her advice about juices though: fresh pressed apple cider and only the welches grape juice (not concentrate, i think she specifies). It's difficult, but it's really worth it!


----------



## wisdomkeeper (May 11, 2006)

I just posted in the "healing the gut tribe" thread, but then discovered this thread, so decided to post here as well.....

Hi. I'm Chris. I'm 30 years old. I have autoimmune thyroid disease (as does my sister, mom, grandmother etc etc) and possibly rheumatoid arthritis. I've been researching a connection between gluten sensitivity and autoimmunity. I've also looked into the SCD and even though I don't have many GI complaints (my mom and grandma do), I think it sounds like a fine plan for healing any past damage done by the gluten allergy. I've been doing SCD foods for about 3 or 4 days now. I immediately noticed some mild bloating and lots of gas and a change in my poop color, are these signs of die-off? I haven't had gas and bloating like this in a long time. Also I had one of the worst flare-ups of all over joint aches and pains the other night. My children are both running pretty high temps now as well and I noticed my daughters poop looks like mine. Symptoms of our change in diet? good signs? bad signs? or possibly a flu bug going around that coincided with our diet change? Any advice on what to expect or not to expect during die-off would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Chris - I was told by someone on pecanbread that die off reactions are similar to the flu and that you can have low grade fever. Your symptoms sound very much like that and it probably means that things are moving in the right direction. My ds had a fever of 103 one night, was very cranky, did not sleep well but then woke up the next day and was fine and the fever hasn't been back since. The die-off can last for three weeks and then you should steadily improve from there. There are things that you can do to help minimize the symptoms of die off. Pecanbread talks about charcoal and epsom salt baths. I am not sure if you are aware that there is a yahoo group for parents with kids on SCD. It is mostly parents of autistic or ASD kids but I have found thei nformation provided in the posts very helpful. Here are some links. I hope they are not redundant for you.

For information on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, please read the book _Breaking the Vicious Cycle_ by Elaine Gottschall and read the following websites:
http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info
and
http://www.pecanbread.com

Yahoo! Groups Links

<*> To visit your group on the web, go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pecanbread/


----------



## wisdomkeeper (May 11, 2006)

Spencersmom, thank you so much for that information! I feel so much more reassured knowing that these symptoms could be a sign of die-off. woohoo, guess that means we are doing something right, and I take it to mean that my assumption of a gluten allergy/gut damage is right on! Thanks a million!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Chris - Kinda funny... Late yesterday afternoon I started having a runny nose and aching eyes. By last night I was feeling exceptionally tired and achey. After about a half hour in bed, I started feeling really feverish, shivering and not being able to fully fall asleep. And I had the most incredible headache. The fever seemed to break sometime in the early morning but the headache and body aches were awful all throughout the night. Luckily after sleeping an extra hour this morning and taking a nice long shower, I am feeling much better. Wow though. That really stunk. I have to admit that I did have a little smirk on my face thinking about how this meant SCD was doing SOMETHING and my hardwork was paying off







.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Spencersmom-how long have you been on the diet now? It is super challenging to start and continue. I feel like I am going to be stuck eating at home forever, unable to enjoy a meal at a friends house.

I have been on the diet for about a week and another week before that eating legal foods. YOur die off symtems sound like what I am going through right now. I had horrible headaches the first week during which I was also taking candida enzymes, GSE 3 times a day plus a probiotic. Then I cut back to taking them to once a day and the headaches subsided. Thinking about upping the dosage again. I am all itchy in the vaginal region which is a symptom I have not had for a long time.

We are trying to get rid of candida, which I suspect I have had systematically for many years. Nolan's symtom is the eczema on his cheeks. This may sound like a stupid question: Nolan's spit up has always been lumpy, is this a symptom of thrush?

I have been reading on the pecanbread yahoo group and I feel like my head is spinning with all the information. Do I take the suppliments (enzymes)or not? What about my multi-vitamin and calcium? I barely made it 1 day on the intro diet, I was so cranky and moody. I want to do things the right way but I was so cranky I felt like yelling at my 6 month old baby. On top of all the irritablity my husband is not supportive of my diet.


----------



## wisdomkeeper (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spencersmom*
Chris - Kinda funny... Late yesterday afternoon I started having a runny nose and aching eyes. By last night I was feeling exceptionally tired and achey. After about a half hour in bed, I started feeling really feverish, shivering and not being able to fully fall asleep. And I had the most incredible headache. The fever seemed to break sometime in the early morning but the headache and body aches were awful all throughout the night. Luckily after sleeping an extra hour this morning and taking a nice long shower, I am feeling much better. Wow though. That really stunk. I have to admit that I did have a little smirk on my face thinking about how this meant SCD was doing SOMETHING and my hardwork was paying off







.

LOL! Yes it is funny how feeling so horrible actually make us happy.  Crossing my fingers that what I experienced was die-off!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

I am at the end of day 14 today! Woohoo. I still don't feel great, lots of brain fog, mucous in my nose and postnasal drip (ever since my fever) and body aches. Oh, and I got my period yesterday. That certainly is not helping me feel better. I am looking forward to the three week die off period being over. I hope that at the one month point I really do notice a significant difference. I haven't been journaling. Who has time with all this cooking?

Nolansmum - BTW - My ds' middle name is Nolan







. I have never heard of lumpy spit up being a sign of yeast. I would say that white tongue, yeasty rash on the bum, things like that. I don't know what kind of advice to give you about the enzymes or the supplements. With the supplements you definitely want to make sure they are legal. You can check on Elaine's site http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.i...llegal_t-z.htm or at pecanbread.com. I don't know much at all about enzymes but I have been holding off until the one month mark. I wanted to take it a little easy on the die-off since I am nursing. I do take HCL when I eat beef. Oh, and don't beat yourself up about only making it one day on the intro. I only made it one and a half, lol. Elaine says that unless you are really sick, that is all you need anyway.

I wish I could type more but it's 10pm and this brain fog is killin' me. Sorry it took me so long to post. I have been crazy with cooking since I have added making nut butters and then mothering has been acting very strangely lately. It was down a few of the times I tried to sign on.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

I am at the end of day 14 today! Woohoo. I still don't feel great, lots of brain fog, mucous in my nose and postnasal drip (ever since my fever) and body aches. Oh, and I got my period yesterday. That certainly is not helping me feel better. I am looking forward to the three week die off period being over. I hope that at the one month point I really do notice a significant difference. I haven't been journaling. Who has time with all this cooking?
All right you made it 2 weeks!







I had a horrible 'virus' and all through the fever I kept thinking 'this is die-off, this is die-off, you will feel better.' The good thing is that die-off will end and the good guys will take over. I have never cooked this much or this often, I feel so domestic







.

Nolan is already doing better! His eczema is almost gone from his cheeks and the amount of spit up has decreased to almost nothing. He was spitting up way too much and I kept asking the doctor and she said it was a normal amount







: . I also decided to not use enzymes or GSE for now. I am going to make yogurt today and introduce it very slowly. Spencersmom-have you started the yogurt yet? I am a little nervous that Nolan will react to the dairy.

Can anyone here point me in the direction of a yogurt making thread? Or a good link?

I keep looking ahead at the yummy recipies-only a few more months!


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Spencersmom, I think that you started a day before me. What are you eating by now? I am sort of stuck adding new stuff.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum*
All right you made it 2 weeks!







I had a horrible 'virus' and all through the fever I kept thinking 'this is die-off, this is die-off, you will feel better.' The good thing is that die-off will end and the good guys will take over. I have never cooked this much or this often, I feel so domestic







.

Nolan is already doing better! His eczema is almost gone from his cheeks and the amount of spit up has decreased to almost nothing. He was spitting up way too much and I kept asking the doctor and she said it was a normal amount







: . I also decided to not use enzymes or GSE for now. I am going to make yogurt today and introduce it very slowly. Spencersmom-have you started the yogurt yet? I am a little nervous that Nolan will react to the dairy.

Can anyone here point me in the direction of a yogurt making thread? Or a good link?

I keep looking ahead at the yummy recipies-only a few more months!

I'm so glad to hear that you're both doing so well! This diet constantly needs morale boosters







I can't find the yogurt-making thread since the search-function is turned off (oh _please_ come back?







: ), but I got a recipe off this forum that always turned out:
1)Heat 1 quart of milk in a double-boiler to 110F if using raw milk, 180 if using pasteurized. If using raw, don't go any higher than this because you'll kill the enzymes that you are wanting. I take the milk off the burner at 100F - I have a dig thermometer that has an alert on it, it's so easy to walk away and forget.
2) Remove 2T of the milk with a very clean spoon. Discard milk.
3) Whisk in 1 T of commercial whole milk yogurt. Be sure this yogurt only has milk and cultures in it - you'll want to be very careful about illegals here. Stoneyfield gave me good results, Danon low fat not so much.
4) Pour 2/3 of this mixture into your yogurt container. Whisk into this 2 T +2t more of the commercial yogurt.
5) Now add the remaining 1/3 of the milk from the pan into your yogurt container and put in yogurt maker for 24 hours. I don't have instructions for using a cooler or the oven - I found spending $16 on the Salton maker was well-worth it for the auto-pilot aspect









As for me, cow dairy did NOT go well, so I ran all over town looking for goat milk and sprungf $30 for the SCD non-dairy starter just to try goat yogurt to see if it will work out better for me. All of the yogurt starters that I found had some type of illegal in it, and I couldn't bear to risk failure with the goat yogurt, all the while second-guessing if it was one of the illegals in the starter. So if this goat yogurt doesn't go well, it's going to be about $48 (including shipping) for 2 Tablespoons of yogurt







: If you're the sort that prays, send one up for me!


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, I am so glad to hear the Nolan's skin is better and that he is not spitting up as much. That is very encouraging. Have you noticed any positives for YOU?

Yes, I have started the yogurt. I started it day three. I couldn't get a straight answer about when to start and I was anxious to add another food choice. Ds and I do have a dairy sensitivity (mine IgG) but I heard that the good of the yogurt outweighs a reaction you might have. I have geographic tongue (a sign of dysbiosis) and I got two large lesions on my tongue that were there for 4-5 days and then subsided. Again, as I seem to keep saying/thinking over and over, I don't know if it was die-off or the yogurt but chose to keep on. My tongue is fine now and, besides this mucousy nose, I cannot see any other symptoms that would indicate dairy is causing a real problem. I would have considered goat yogurt for ds but I cannot tolerate the taste








plus it was very expensive.

Here is a link for the yogurt making that I use. http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.c...ed/yogurt.html
However, in the book Elaine says to cool the yogurt to room temp before adding the starter (which is different than the link). She says it is to make sure you do not destroy the starter when you add it. I am not sure I completely understand that since you have to keep it at 100-110 to make it into yogurt. I have gotten it to room temp the last two times I made it but I haven't noticed a difference in the taste/texture of the yogurt. I can't really tell if it is making it any more powerful either (probiotic wise I mean).

It is nice to have someone to talk to about this.







. If you have any other questions about yogurt making, let me know.


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine*
Spencersmom, I think that you started a day before me. What are you eating by now? I am sort of stuck adding new stuff.

Here is a list. If you need help finding any recipes, let me know!

Baked or grilled chicken breast
Homemade chicken/carrot soup
Roasted turkey breast
Avocado meatloaf (







- it tasted/felt like dogfood)
Scrambled eggs with DCCC
Cheeseburger
Butternut squash fries w/grapeseed oil (made me bloated)
Zucchini noodles sauteed in butter (freakin' yum but made me bloated)
applesauce/pearsauce or bananas for fruit
raw milk yogurt with either blueberry, strawberry or peach compote
pecan butter/banana muffins (yum!)
sneaky veggie pancakes with butternut squash (not great)
apple pancakes (very, very good)
spinach, artichoke, green beans, acorn squash, carrot sticks
spinach quiche
banana nut pudding
peanut butter ice cream
grape/water popsicles
pearsicles (pearsauce frozen in ice cube trays with those little wooden sticks. I can't remember the name of them to save my life right now).
"cheesecake" or custard
gelatin on occasion but we don't love it

I have been sprinking some gelatin in my "compote" when I make it. That seems to be working well for us.

HTH - Tammy


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh my goodness, you are eating so much more food than me! No wonder I feel so deprived.

Other than what you indicated, all these foods went well? And I guess you are using almond flour?


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine*
Oh my goodness, you are eating so much more food than me! No wonder I feel so deprived.

Other than what you indicated, all these foods went well? And I guess you are using almond flour?

Yeah, the introduction of all the foods went well except for the squashes. That really surprised me because I had never had a problem with them before that I knew of. I am told it is because your intestines are healing, there can be raw spots on them from where stuff is dying off, and they might get irritated. Plus, veggies have a laxative effect. Otherwise, every thing else seems fine as long as my mucousy nose, body aches, headaches and brain fog are due to die-off.

I tried using almond flour (jumped ahead to stage three thinking I would have no problem) but ds' poops were very grainy and he was not digesting the nuts well at all. Everything I am doing now is with the nut butter (that I make myself in the processor) and it seems to be working much better for him. But boy oh boy, I can't wait to add back in nut flour muffins. They were soooooooo good. I felt like I was eating a real muffin







:. The pancakes and everything else that I make has the nut butter or just eggs. The apple pancakes are just grated apples, eggs and butter. Delicious!


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Do you have the measurements (or recipe) for the apple pancakes?


----------



## Spencersmom (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine*
Do you have the measurements (or recipe) for the apple pancakes?

Apples ...grated
As many eggs as apples
butter for frying

Mix grated apples and eggs. Butter pan and keep at med-low heat so that butter won't burn. Drop mixture into pan making small pancakes (easier to flip). Flip when brown. Use melted honey/butter as syrup.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

subbing. we just started the SCD diet....


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Shanna-I hope your goat milk yogurt is digesting well







. Thank you for the recipie for the yogurt. All the websites have one's that use starters and not yogurt. I am going to order the Salton Yogurt Maker. I am cooking about 10 times more than usual (not a stretch of the truth) and making yogurt in a maker will save me some time and frustration.

I have been on SCD for 2 weeks now and am having some serious cravings for crunchy food. I am eating nowhere near the variety that Tammy has posted. Nolan's belly is my guide to food introduction-he spits up more when something has not been properly digested. Guess there is no way to cheat







.

I have gotten better-the vaginal itching is less. Now that I am over my virus I can tell that I have die-off symptoms like a soar throat, mucousy nose. The brain fog has been with me since the sleep deprivation started months ago. I am hoping Nolan will start to sleep through the night soon







:

I hope that your diets are going well and that food cravings stay away!


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artisticat*
Hi Ladies. I really really am going to start this week








I've been on it off and on since January.

Stacy, you just made me feel so much better about myself, just from this statement alone









I've been on and off the diet from about February. DP and I were arguing about it, and it became so stressful that I quit. His theory is that my symptoms might just be normal or highly exagerated by me. Also, he say the imporvement I had when I first started SCD (did it for a month) might have all been conincidence









Needless to say, I've give up on him... and the medical community that I finally went to for some help. More than anything I wanted a Dr. to keep a watchful eye on my progress because DP wasn't comfortable with me doing this on my own (and I might have got some medical coverage if done under supervision of a Dr.







). Well, lo and behold, the Dr.'s told me everything was fine, though I could do with more iron (yeah, because I didn't know that already







)

ANYWAY, started SCD again a couple of days ago. I must say I'm feeling excellet, and the loose stools have gone already. I'm hoping I won't have a relapse. I feel so energized even though I'm sleep deprived... I know, I know... I shouldn't be here, I should be in bed









I haven't told DP I've gone on SCD this time. He's a smart guy (well most of the time) so I'm sure he'll figure it out, but, I've come to the conclusion that no one knows my health/body better than I do, and I have to look out for myself, because no one else will. I have two beautiful children, and I want to enjoy them, but it's hard to do with headaches, brainfog, emotional fluctuations, depression etc.. Glad to say haven't had any of those symptoms in almost 2 days. Oh and no flatulence. I'm in heaven


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyone else doing SCD without any mammal meat?

I am doing beef gelatine currently (yes, contradictory to my principals!), while searching for a Canadian source of fish gelatine. I think Digestive Wellness sells them, but no way I'm going to import if I don't need to. Must check of local asian stores.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I always hated the Intro. Chicken Carrot soup because it tasted like something you'd give someone who was terribly ill (I felt ill just eating it, even if I wasn't). Sure, I'm not in great shape, but by golly is the original intro. recipe bland.

Anyway, this time I changed things a little bit. When cooking I added a bay leaf and squeezed some ginger juice in to the pot (I took the bay leaf out after cooking of course). The soup tasted awesome, just like a soup I'd have made on a regular diet.

So is my modified Chicken carrot soup for Intro. diet illegal or not?


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna4000*
I'm so glad to hear that you're both doing so well! This diet constantly needs morale boosters







I can't find the yogurt-making thread since the search-function is turned off (oh _please_ come back?







: ), but I got a recipe off this forum that always turned out:
1)Heat 1 quart of milk in a double-boiler to 110F if using raw milk, 180 if using pasteurized. If using raw, don't go any higher than this because you'll kill the enzymes that you are wanting. I take the milk off the burner at 100F - I have a dig thermometer that has an alert on it, it's so easy to walk away and forget.
2) Remove 2T of the milk with a very clean spoon. Discard milk.
3) Whisk in 1 T of commercial whole milk yogurt. Be sure this yogurt only has milk and cultures in it - you'll want to be very careful about illegals here. Stoneyfield gave me good results, Danon low fat not so much.
4) Pour 2/3 of this mixture into your yogurt container. Whisk into this 2 T +2t more of the commercial yogurt.
5) Now add the remaining 1/3 of the milk from the pan into your yogurt container and put in yogurt maker for 24 hours. I don't have instructions for using a cooler or the oven - I found spending $16 on the Salton maker was well-worth it for the auto-pilot aspect









As for me, cow dairy did NOT go well, so I ran all over town looking for goat milk and sprungf $30 for the SCD non-dairy starter just to try goat yogurt to see if it will work out better for me. All of the yogurt starters that I found had some type of illegal in it, and I couldn't bear to risk failure with the goat yogurt, all the while second-guessing if it was one of the illegals in the starter. So if this goat yogurt doesn't go well, it's going to be about $48 (including shipping) for 2 Tablespoons of yogurt







: If you're the sort that prays, send one up for me!

Thank you so much for the recipe! I got my Salton today and will cook up my first batch tonight. How did the goat yogurt go? It has been 3 weeks on the diet for me now and although I am feeling better it is getting more difficult to resist food. Especially when there are brownies at work







.

What veggies have you successfully introduced thus far? I'm eating winter squashes, spinach, green beans, summer squash still gives me a little tummy ache. Everytime I try fruit (besides bananas) Nolan has a flair up of his eczema







: I need my sweet fix somehow.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum*
Thank you so much for the recipe! I got my Salton today and will cook up my first batch tonight. How did the goat yogurt go? It has been 3 weeks on the diet for me now and although I am feeling better it is getting more difficult to resist food. Especially when there are brownies at work







.

What veggies have you successfully introduced thus far? I'm eating winter squashes, spinach, green beans, summer squash still gives me a little tummy ache. Everytime I try fruit (besides bananas) Nolan has a flair up of his eczema







: I need my sweet fix somehow.

I haven't gotten to intro the goat yogurt yet - I accidentally got something nasty in my diet (probably was the red wine vinegar on 4th of july), so I'm waiting for my acne to calm down before I try the goat yogurt.

As far as veggies, I'm pretty advanced on those: summer squash, bell peppers, avocado, green beans, peas, carrots, celery, onions, tomatoes, even cauliflower and broccoli. I'm waiting to intro winter squash because I had a reaction to it early on, but I think it was the coconut milk I stewed it in







: Is anyone doing well on nut butters? I did homemade pecan butter and had a very mild reaction, though I had made it in my cuisinart and it was still bumpy. Going to give commercial almond butter a shot soon, it's much smoother







:


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Shanna, I just tried cashew butter. Seemed to be ok. I made Jane's cashew butter cake and it was just fine.









I am trying to eat more veggies, but I am also not sure how to gauge whether or not I am doing well on it. My bloat seems to be a constant thing.







At least things on the constipation end seem to be slowly improving.


----------



## odinsmama (Jul 6, 2006)

hello ladies!
new here and on day 8 of scd and so glad to find you all!

i started the diet for ulcerative colitis which has kept me in my house for several weeks. i have not had to take any meds for it and i'm hoping i won't have to. i'm commited to making this diet work to change my gut health and keep bfing my ds with no meds in my system!!

so far i am still suffering from D, but am having some soft stools as well, so that's good. and way less gas than before. yay for small victories!!

i've never noticed a problem with dairy, so for me the yogurt makes me feel really good. i make it in a huge batch and ferment it on a heating pad. works great.

i am still mosty on the intro diet, sick of the soup but enjoying the fish. i can't tolerate beef. and i eat bananas (try to firm up those poops!







). also tried some cooked apple, yummy! also avacado and a bit of legal cheese.

i have lost a lot of weight, due to my illness as well as the diet i think. but i finally stopped losing weight and even gained back a pound because i started adding more fats (avos, olive oil, butter) to my meals.

i'm really hoping to see more improvement but i know it takes time....
also still waiting for my copy of BTVC to arrive along with the Grain Free Gourmet!

keep up the good work!! (and this diet IS work!)


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

subbing for now and bumping


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm not just on intro anymore, but this was too weird to not share:
Goat yogurt (with non-dairy starter) was okay, but goat cheese aged for 5 _months_ was not okay. I'm also suspecting that I can do commercial butter from cow milk, but not homemade from pastured cows. I'm relieved to be getting these questions answered so I can stop being in the "introducing food, wait 2 days, introduce new food..." stage, but I cann't help but be disappointed and puzzled by the cheese and butter thing.







:


----------

